# Edmund Calamy on the immortality of the wicked



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2020)

The bodies of the wicked shall rise at the last day, but it shall be to their everlasting shame, ruin and confusion. They shall be _immortal,_ but they shall be _immortal fuel to immortal flames. _The bodies of the wicked shall come out of their _graves_ as out of their _prisons,_ and as so many _malefactors_ to appear before an _angry Judge. ..._

For more, see Edmund Calamy on the immortality of the wicked.


----------

